# Cats



## Cat Dancer (Jun 23, 2008)

If cats could talk, they wouldn't.
-Nan Porter


----------



## Gene53 (Jun 30, 2008)

Janet said:


> If cats could talk, they wouldn't.
> -Nan Porter



I sure as heck wouldn't blame them.
Open mouth, insert paw...


Gene


----------

